# A few more from Colombia



## davholla (Sep 17, 2017)

All from the same place Mocoa Putumayo which is on the outskirts/near the Amazon forest.  Actually there were all in the hostel room I stayed in.




Moth IMG_7198 by davholla2002, on Flickr




Cicada IMG_7190 by davholla2002, on Flickr




Cicada IMG_7187 by davholla2002, on Flickr




Moth IMG_7175 by davholla2002, on Flickr




Moth IMG_7181 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Steven Dillon (Sep 18, 2017)

The cicada has some huge wings.  I think my favorite is the brown moth.


----------

